# New member to site - looks great



## berry.thom (Nov 28, 2012)

Name is Berry Thom, Past Master of Norton Moses Lodge 336 in Leander, TX just northwest of Austin. Active member for 9 years of my blue lodge. I am also a member of Chapter and Council in Leander and Burnet Commandery.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## cog41 (Nov 28, 2012)

Greetings!!


----------



## THurse (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello Brother.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 29, 2012)

Glad to have you Brother!


----------



## Custer148 (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome Brother Berry.


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 29, 2012)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Brother!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 1, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!


----------

